# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  هل اصابت هذه الفتاه ام اخطات (وين ناس الرياضيات)

## yassirali66

*هل كان من المفترض عليها اختيار 8 ام6

*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*2+(2x2)
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*2+4=6
الضرب اولا
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*الضرب والقسمة يسبقان الجمع والطرح قاعدة ثااااابتة والاجابة الصحيحة ستة انشالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كان الاجابة 8 ماكانت وقعت
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

2+(2x2)



كومر . . . أقصد يعنى خبير فى الرياضيات
الظاهر عليك من ناس الاديشنال ماس مش ناس الأحياء
                        	*

----------

